# Folding bench seat



## Sparkles (11 Feb 2015)

Hi

I have a problem which you might be able to help me with.

I'm a church bell ringer and I would like to make a bench seat that fixes to the wall so that people can sit down but... because the room we ring in is so small any bench would impede anybody ringing so it needs to fold away when we are ringing and it's not in use.

Has anybody made such a thing, has anybody got any plans or general advice?

I hope I'm in the right area if not I'm sure someone will let me know


----------



## Brentingby (11 Feb 2015)

Can you attach this to the wall?


----------



## Sparkles (11 Feb 2015)

Yes that's what I want to do. It would only be fixed at either end as the seat would go across the front a low arched window. Simplest solution would to fit it in the window but the height of the window is such that you wouldn't be able to sit upright.


----------



## Brentingby (11 Feb 2015)

Can you get and share a photo of the space where this seat would be mounted?


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Feb 2015)

If Brentingby doesn't want to take first dibs, Id be happy to do some working drawings for you on sketchup. I'm sat at home this week with flu and would be happy to do it. It'll only take an hour or so. I'd need a couple of photo's and some measurements.

Graham


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Feb 2015)

How about this? I just had a quick look in the Sketchup 3D warehouse.

I can convert this to working drawings if it's any use?


----------



## Sparkles (11 Feb 2015)

That's the sort of thing. I don't have any photos as yet but hopefully I may be able to get some tomorrow. I'm in court all day but I'll make an effort to take some photos. The church is grade 1 listed but thankfully that doesn't apply to the ringing room. (BTW I'm on the right side of the bench tomorrow so I will return.)

As with a lot of churches the bits beyond where the congregation sit have been left untouched for many years including the bells which have had little done to them in 115 years and subsequently we're now faced with an estimate of £80,000 to re-cast and replace all the worn bits. 

Many thanks to all of you. I knew somebody would be able to help me.


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Feb 2015)

I've sent you a private message with my email address for you to send photo's. I don't think you'll be able to post them on here until you have a track record.

Mod Edit:- Images can be attached as long as files size is not too big, it is only off site URL's that are restricted to 3 posts qualification. (anti spam)


----------



## Shultzy (11 Feb 2015)

Just finished making one about 3 weeks ago. I used a piece of pew I have and these legs from Screwfix.

Adjustable Folding Bracket Silver 300 x 200mm Pack of 2 - Product Code: 62799 @ £20.49
Bolts A2 Stainless Steel M6 x 60mm Pack of 10 - Product Code: 13462 @ £2.57

with appropriate wall plugs of course.


----------



## Sparkles (12 Feb 2015)

Here are the photos. The width at it's widest point is 64" and that's from the outside edges of the stonework. I'll have a look at the Screwfix option


----------



## Sparkles (12 Feb 2015)

Just to explain further the rope that runs close to the wall in front of the arched window is the rope that we use to raise and lower the bell ropes and is not one we use to ring.


----------



## Sparkles (12 Feb 2015)

Shultzy.

I've had a look at the brackets but they don't look very strong. What's your view on them, will they support two average sized blokes?


----------



## Shultzy (12 Feb 2015)

Its not who's sitting that's the problem "Can be used in areas with limited space. 200kg load per bracket" It's how thick the wood will have to be to support without too much bend.
Use the sagulator to find out.

http://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator.htm


----------



## nanscombe (12 Feb 2015)

Alternatively Wooden folding dining chair. £13.99


----------



## Sparkles (12 Feb 2015)

Cheers Shultzy

The sagulator says acceptable. I've got some 25mm American white oak that should fit the bill


----------



## Sparkles (13 Feb 2015)

Many thanks to everyone who helped out and especially Graham Orm who supplied me with some drawings. All I have to do now is make it.... and raise £80,000 for some new bells.


----------

